# Best place to mount blackrapid sling for carry



## innerlight (Dec 21, 2013)

Hi guys,
I have a blackjack is rs7 sling for my 7d. I bought extra hardware to mount the sling on the eos m. The rs7 attaches to the tripod mount. 

Carrying the eos m. Should I mount it the base of the eos m or the m adapter tripod base when carrying ef lens like 70-200mm ect.. Which is stronger and sturdier for sling carry. Thanks.


----------



## bholliman (Dec 21, 2013)

I always attach my BR strap to the lens mount on my 70-200 when I use it on my EOS-M or 6D for that matter. It balances nicely on the lens mount and I'm not sure I would trust the tripod mount on the M with all that weight.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 21, 2013)

Use the adapter mount if you're using the adapter.


----------



## innerlight (Dec 22, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Use the adapter mount if you're using the adapter.



thanks guys, that's how I will be carrying the eos m on my blackrapid r7 then. on the adapter mount.


----------

